

What are your favorite news websites beyond Hackernews? - Mailjet


======
joonix
Google News. Add your own categories by keyword and it will keep you in the
loop.

------
42mini
Most of the time => Twitter with list.

------
dominic_cocch
Venture Beat, Slashdot, New York Times

------
mbrodersen
InfoQ - Excellent presentations.

------
andrewhillman
techmeme. it's been my rss reader replacement for some time now.

------
feralmoan
Google Reader.

~~~
Mailjet
And when it will be terminated? :)

------
mxxx
slashdot, arstechnica, echojs

~~~
Mailjet
Thanks!

------
EliRivers
BBC News.

------
pclark
qz.com

------
shadowrunner
Slashdot, big time.

~~~
stevekemp
Seriously? They seem to post the same stories a day or two later than
everybody else.

When I remember how awesome it used to be, and then see the javascript-laden
discussion pages I'm quietly sad.

I used to check it daily, commenting frequently, but I can't think of the last
time I've visited the site.

